# 8/28 Wednesday



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

(cough, cough) still recovering from having to take a sick day from work yesterday...

Headed out around 7am headed for blue water. Found a line by nipple but the weeds were too spread out to troll it effectively. Even tossed some live bait into it but did not see any life other than tons of baitfish and even more jellyfish (all day long). The line I ran was from the pass, straight to nipple, then towards spur, got to about 8 miles north of spur and headed towards elbow. Blue water the entire route from nipple to just west of elbow. FLAT. just an awesome day to be offshore. Tested out my newly installed gunwhale mounted outriggers and a few new lures. The goal was Marlin or bust. Ran a 5 line spread with 3 large black bart marlin lures, one small ballyhood lure, and one sub surface lure that I forget the name of. Had one knock down about 12 miles north of spur. It was on the ballyhood. I small Mahi- 32 inch, 10 lbs. not much fight to him but he complimented the dinner table nicely! spots of light weeds every few miles. no signs of life on them though. We kept busy clearing lines, that's for sure. pulled up lines when we were back into 100ft of water north of elbow and called it a day. poor fishing day but it was just awesome out there. Had great conversation, all of my boat upgrades worked perfectly, and even caught a fish. I felt like we were doing all of the right things. Mr. Marlin and I will meet another day. It is inevitable.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

It never seems to fail, it's always slick as owl crap when we all have to be at work. Glad you were able to get offshore and wet a line. Sorry you missed your marlin.............get well soon!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report. looks great out there.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad you found somebody to roll with and all your stuff worked out. Looks absolutly amazing out there. Hit me up next time, I wanna go!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Be careful what you ask for Jedi Master. You are on the "A" list for any upcoming trips. 

Pan


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks incredible out there, thanks for sharing and hope you recover from your illness. I see you had to take Vitamin Sea for it.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

That looks awesome


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Man, I went towards the elbow instead of starting at the nipple like I usually do, all we found was a box full of chicken dolphin and a ton of scattered grass, the few large matts we found held the chicken dolphin, saw a few bulls, but nothing hit trolling, never saw blue water either, just green


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful water and you returned safely.. I'd take that anyday over working!!! Good going on the Mahi and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

We found the same thing on a weed line about 10 miles east of your weed line. Lots of bait, lots of jellies, but no action. I am considering taking a bag chum out there next time to see if I can get things going. It was a pleasant fishing with blue water and great friends. Sightseeing on a good weed line was fun as we counted many turtles and watched massive bait moving in and out of the line. Tight line and good luck on your future bill.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

you never know unless you go!!!one day....it will happen.:thumbupi'm still waiting on that man in the blue suit too)


----------

